# 

## danielon

Witam Drodzy Forumowicze,

 ostatnio dowiedziałem się z miesięcznika "MURATOR" o tym właśnie systemie murowania i widać jest to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie czy ktoś miał już z tym do czynienia? 

 Pozdrawiam

----------


## jaceknowy

No niewiele masz odpowiedzi. Ja właśnie "wymóżdżam" czy iść w dryfix czy nie. W przyszłym tygodniu będzie decyzja.

----------


## danielon

> No niewiele masz odpowiedzi. Ja właśnie "wymóżdżam" czy iść w dryfix czy nie. W przyszłym tygodniu będzie decyzja.


no niewiele odpowiedzi, jesli mozesz to napisz jaka bedzie decyzja :smile: 


                                                                                                                                                   Pozdrowionka

----------


## fubek84

Witam. Jestem wykonawcą systemu dryfix użyłem po raz pierwszy tej wiosny> Podchodziłem sceptycznie, wystraszony trochę, po szkoleniu gdyż mówiono o super dokładności stawiania pierwszej warstwy.


W praktyce wygląda to tak że poziomujemy pierwsza warstwę tak samo jak ytong czy inne materiały na zaprawę cienkowarstwową.
Klej trzyma bardzo mocno i świetnie się z nim pracuje(nie jest to pianka!!! jest o niebo lepszy)
Zresztą klej moim zdaniem pełni tu raczej małą rolę jeśli chodzi o trzymanie, gdyż każdy bloczek idealnie dolega do siebie wiec dociśnięte stropem,dachem nie mają prawa się przesunąć.

Teraz cenowo przy bloczku szerokości 25cm różnica w cenie jest 50gr do 1 zł Ale w cenie jest zaprawa więc suma summarum oszczędzamy kupując drożej. Druga sprawa ściana o wiele lepiej trzyma płaszczyznę czyli mniej kleju do styropianu mniej tynku. znów oszczędność.
Ja generalnie jestem w stanie skasować za kondygnację w normalnym domku jednorodzinnym ok 1000 zł mniej.

W tej chwili już postawiliśmy 3 domy w tej technologi w 2011 już mamy 2 i do tego jeszcze będę stawiał swój(jeśli czas pozwoli)

Więc podsumowując jestem jak najbardziej za Szybko, czysto, taniej...

----------


## Packaging

Witam,

jak startuję w marcu 2011 z budową domu na bazie porotherm dryfix dlatego będę wdzięczny za komentarze.
Czy koszty budowy - robocizny będą nizsze przy zastosowaniu tej technologii? wydaje się, że tak, gdyz buduje się szybciej?

dzieki i pozdarwiam

Piotr

----------


## Nasticon

Ile kosztuje m2 postawienia ścianki murowanej na piankę ?

----------


## jaceknowy

ja nie zdecydowałem się. Widziałem jak wygląda pianka, która wystaje między pustakami. Można ją skrobać palcem.... ale decyzja to wybór indywidualny, ja nie zapałałem miłością do tego systemu

----------


## stanley79

> ja nie zdecydowałem się. Widziałem jak wygląda pianka, która wystaje między pustakami. Można ją skrobać palcem.... ale decyzja to wybór indywidualny, ja nie zapałałem miłością do tego systemu


Po pierwsze to nie pianka a klej, po drugie radzę obejżeć (najlepiej na żywo) jak wygląda murowanie tym systemem - żadna "pianka nie wystaje" ze ściany, czytaj wyżej, pustak idealnie przylega jeden do drugiego a jeśli coś wystaje tzn że żle przyklejone (czytaj paprok). oprócz zalet opisanych wyżej, ściana ma o wiele lepszą "termikę", brak zaprawy...
Za granicą, np w Austrii system ten stosowany jest od dawna - sprawdził się...
Czekam na pogodę, wkrótce fotoreportaż z murowania systemem dryfix pojawi się na stronie www.kornatka.strefa.pl

----------


## stanley79

> Ile kosztuje m2 postawienia ścianki murowanej na piankę ?


Jeśli wystawisz ściankę sam to koszt wyniesie 10,7 pustaka na 1m kw * około 5,80zł (pustak 25cm) czyli 58 zł. Zaprawa w piance jest w cenie pustaka. Ciężko znaleźć tańszą ofertę, chyba, że weźmiemy drogiego murarza. Jak się później zorientujesz - ściany będą równiusieńkie i znowu zaoszczędzisz na tynkach, kleju do styropianu itd - kolejne oszczędności
Ja za postawienie ścian do stropu zapłaciłem 300zł - praca pomocnika przez 2 dni - tyle budowaliśmy we dwójkę, za pustaki 9100zł. Projekt to dom w chabrach 2 (16x11m). Miałem pożyczoną piłę do porothermu, która jak trezeba to plastry 2cm można ciąć, a pierwszą warstwę układałem z gościem z firmy wienerberger - na tym polega ich pomoc jeśli chodzi o dryfixa. po za tym organizują szkolenia - tzn można spróbować kleić sobie takie pustaki samemu - szczegóły u przdstawicieli technicznych...
Uch ale się napisałem, chyba wyczerpująco...

----------


## Piotr Budowniczy

Witam, 

Ja się bardzo zapaliłem do tego sytemu. Czy trzeba korzystać kompleksowo z systemu Porotherm Dryfix ( bloczki + klej) czy można np do bloczków MEGA-MAX 250/238 P+W Cerpolu użyć kleju DRYFIX.SYSTEM - i też będzie poprawnie? Nie chcę dać ciała stąd moje pytanie.
Druga sprawa to wykonanie muru. Czy dobry murarz poradzi sobie czy warto ściągnąć firmę z doświadczeniem?

pozdrawiam, Piotr

----------


## Vojtek

wydaje mi się, że DRYFIX to jest pomysł firmy która robi porotherm, czyli winenberger czy jakoś takoś, więc możesz skleja inne cegły, ale nie będzie gwarancji wrazie W.

ja, nie chcąc otwierac nowego tematu pytam tutaj. znacie jakieś firmy z wielkopolski które stawiają domy w tej technologii? właśnie szukam takiej ekipy do swojego domu.

----------


## viking poznan

witam właśnie podejmujemy decyzje o budowie domu z pustaka szlifowanego + klej .... znależliśmy firmę pod Poznaniem która od dłuższego czasu realizuje takie zamówienia

----------


## Vojtek

hey viking poznan
a mozesz podac nazwe tej firmy? liczą "taniej"  niż za normalne murowanie ?
ja się spotkałem z takimi ekipami które liczyły 2x drożej bo to nowa technologia.. a cały czas myslałem że ta technologia ma oszczędzac czas i pieniądze

----------


## ziggydi

witam

ja również chcialbym wybudować tym sposobem. jesli ktoś ma jakieś firmy, wykonawnów murujących tym sposobem w okolicach wadowic, proszę o kontakt na priv.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Vojtek

hey
zdecydowaliśmy się na porotherm szlifowany i dryfix.
GENIALNA SPRAWA, dom firma postawiła w 3 dni do stropu... a przedtem w zyciu tego nie robily  :wink: 
mielismy tylko szkolenie z Dryfix na budowie i tyle...
banalna sprawa, ja sam z ciekawości postawiłem ściankę od łazienki... frajda na całego  :smile: 

polecam. jest czysto szybko i solidnie. w razie pytań piszcie na priv.
budujemy w poznaniu  :smile: 

no i najlepszy aspekt.. za murowanie w 3 dni nie place 25 zł od metra bo to cena przy standardowym murowaniu na ponad tydzien  :smile:

----------


## kallas

czy mozna Ytong'a 48cm "murowac" na Dryfix?
wyglada to swietnie. z pomocnikiem postawilbym kondygnacje w wekend.

----------


## Vojtek

obawiam się że Dryfix jest "dedykowany" tylko do porothermy szlifowanego, i każde inne wykorzystanie nie będzie objęte gwarancją.
ale Ytong możesz ukłądać na klej, wtedy pójdzie wam nieznacznie wolniej.

----------


## Tadi1

A czym się różni porotherm szlifowany od zwykłego?

----------


## firewall

Tym że trzyma wymiary

----------


## almeb

Ja też mam zamiar budować "na pianke" ale majster sie wkurzył mówi że to jest KLEJ  :wink: .Trzyma wymiary i kąty  :wink:

----------


## Vojtek

z tymi kątami to był nie szalał  :wink:  cegła trzyma poziom, to jest pewne, ale reszta to różnie bywa więc nie ma co na to patrzeć.
generalnie polecam,bo poza faktem ze cały dom stawia się w 3 dni to już mi powiedzieli ze pójdzie mniej gipsu na tyknowanie itd itd.

----------


## tomek131

To forum już dawno stało się olbrzymim miejscem do naganiania na różne cud-nowości w odpowiedniej cenie oczywiście (odpowiedniej czyli 3x wyższej niż to warte)

----------


## Vojtek

koledzy, kto umie inny język niż polski niech poszuka za granicą na forach, od kiedy są wpisy o murowaniu na piankę i ile lat juz stoją te domku  :smile: 

ps. fakt, moze 20 lat to to nie jest, ale czy pianka wyparuje z muru i dom sie rozpadnie ? a od czego jest gwarant?

z resztą dryfix, moi znajomi z szwajcarii tez, i moi rodzice tez robia, dam wam znac za 20 lat czy było warto.
co do ceny, niech wystąpi ten co powiedzial ze to jest mega drogie i droższe od normalnego murowania ?

dobra, przestaje nagadywac na dryfix, bo mi za to nie placa

----------


## stanley79

Witam
Po wymurowaniu ścian dryfixem dobrz byłoby zabezpieczyć ściany przed wilgocią, w ostateczności przykryć budowę dachem. O co mi chodzi: ten pustak bardzo łatwo "pije wodę", nie jest tak szczelny (na etapie budowy) jak tradycyjny. Zacinający z boków deszcz skutecznie nasącza ściany. Czekam na ekipę od dachów 3 miesiąc a ściany w tym czasie bywały już mocno przemoczone - to jedyna wada pustaka. 
wmnich-owi (temu kilka postów wyżej) sprzedali chyba jakieś dziadostwo nie dryfixa. Nie płacą mi za reklamowanie dryfixa ale osobiście murowałem z tego pustaka, zresztą pierwszy raz w życiu w ogóle murowałem - dziecinnie proste i przyjemne. Co do kosztów - ten kto umie liczyć nie będzie się dwa razy zastanawiał - wybierze dryfixa.
Jesli chodzi ogólnie o tę technologię - drugi raz budowałbym tylko (też) z tego pustaka.
Kilka fotek i filmów na kornatka.strefa.pl

----------


## stanley79

> ja nie zdecydowałem się. Widziałem jak wygląda pianka, która wystaje między pustakami. Można ją skrobać palcem.... ale decyzja to wybór indywidualny, ja nie zapałałem miłością do tego systemu


Kupujesz scyzoryk i pozbywasz się zaprawy jeśli za dużo dałeś lub krzywo dociąłeś pustaka:

----------


## stanley79

wmnich, może jakiś błąd i na składzie wydali zwykłego porotherma zamiast szlifowanego...
Co do zachowania się kleju za 20 lat to nie ma się czym przejmować - jest gwarancja producenta. Poliureatan (zaprawa w tubie) nie narażony na działanie słońca (a prawidłowo ułożona ściana z dryfixa tak ma wyglądać) ma żywotność jak tworzywo sztuczne - baaardzo długie....
Przeczytaj dokładnie posty - te osoby (nie mające więcej niż 10 postów) to ci którzy budowali - jak ja, często osobiście. Z tąd moje zdziwienie twoimi krzywymi pustakami a jeszcze większe twoją "ekipą". Nie chciałbym się z nimi porównywać ale osobiście układałem dryfixa na połowie domu i jak wyżej można przeczytać - to sama przyjemność a o korzyściach będę się jeszcze wilokrotnie przekonywał wykańczająć proste! ściany...

----------


## stanley79

Oczywiście kiedy kładłem każdego jednego pustaka nie "miałem niczego w nosie....". Jesli chodzi o jakieś "szparki" to oczywiście nie znalazłby ich nikt na całej budowie. Po przeczytaniu twoich postów - wmnich - stwierdzam, że nawet jesli sie nie pomylili przy wydawaniu pustaków na składzie to z pewnością jakieś *paproki układały pierwszą warstwę dryfixa*. Proponuje (wszystkim zainteresowanym technologią  Dryfix) poprosić o darmowy film na DVD, takie rozdają na każdym składzie budowlanym sprzedającym w/w pustaka i obejżeć jak (ważne) wygląda ułożenie pierwszej warstwy pustaków. Jeśli to się spieprzy to nie ma szansy na murowanie zaprawą w piance a pustaki pewnie będą się kołysały jeden na drugim. Ja swoje ściany miałem okazję sprawdzić po wymurowaniu sprzętem geodezyjnym - niwelatorem laserowym: na winklach, poziomie etc nie było nigdzie błędu wymiarowego, pionu czy poziomu (na pow całego domu). Wiem z opowieści kolegi tynkarza jak "proste" potrafią być ściany murowane tradycyjnie - ile kosztuje później ich wykończenie to temat do innych postów...
Pytanie do wmnicha: *co stanie się z pustakami lub ścianą za te 20 lat? wyparują? ściana się przewróci? wiatr będzie przez nie wiał do domu, kto kładał pierwszą warstwę putaków na w/w budowach*.

P.S zdecydowaliśmy się na ścianę 2 warstową bo jednowarstowa (nawet ta kopletna w systemie dryfix i każdym innym) to nieprozumienie...
Dla zainteresowanych: w chwili kiedy kupowaliśmy dryfixa 25cm (12.2010) cena 1szt wynosiła 5,7 brutto a zwykłego porotherma lub liera 4,75. W cenie dryfixa była zaprawa i chociażby z tych względów zakup był korzystniejszy...

----------


## wagban2

Drogi wmnich. Gdy czytam, to co piszesz ewidentnie widać,że wykonawcy popełnili błędy. Bo jeżeli zrobi się źle pierwszą warstwę, to kaplica. Nam w jednym miejscu o pół ciuta się skrzywiło i z każdą kolejną warstwą było gorzej i trzeba było szlifować. 
A łatwiej jest zwalić na krzywe pustaki, niż przyznać się do winy.
Dlatego może Dryfix nie nadaje się dla każdego wykonawcy, bo tu nie działa zasada, że "na następnej warstwie się wyrówna".
Jeżeli podejrzewasz, że mam jakiś interes w zachwalaniu Dryfixa, to chętnie prześlę na priva zdjęcia z realizacji, dzień o dniu.
Budowanie zaczęliśmy 15 czerwca i skończyliśmy 30 czerwca. Robiąc zaznaczam po godzinach w dwie osoby i nie przemęczając się :smile: 
Jaki sens ma forum, gdzie poleca się coś fajnego innym i od razu jest się posądzanym o to że się to sprzedaje, a jak pisze się źle, to że konkurencja  :smile: 
Po co te fora??? Dlatego mam 4 posty  :smile:  To tak w kwoli Twoich domniemań :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kallas

ja na probe zrobilem sobie taka scianke z kilku pustakow BK12. pokleilem to na klej w piance InstaStik. probowalem to rozwalic. pustaki popekaly a spoiny trzymaly dalej. mysle ze niejedna zaprawa jest slabsza od tego kleju. warunek jest jeden - powierzchnia musi byc idealnie rowna aby spoina byla jak najmniejsza.

----------


## Budowa2012

Witam
czy ktoś kto wybudował w tym systemie i już mieszka w takim domu może się wypowiedzieć czy się to sprawdza?
KD

----------


## kubam76

ja jeszcze nie mieszkam, czekamy na pogodę i zaczynamy środek, u mnie się sprawdził. Pierwszy był inny pomysł, potem byłem na Budmie 2011 podotykać Dryfix nie ukrywam obawy były, bo jednak dom buduję dla siebie, na lata, a tu jakaś "pianka". No i ruszyłem sam (bo tak wyszło miał być murarz z 20 letnim doświadczeniem) ze szwagrem na zmianę z moją żoną, same ściany poszły w 4 dni. Pierwsza warstwa o której dużo się mówi,no tu trochę ponarzekam, bo jednak wszystko zależy od ludzi, może też moja niewiedza, może pogoda, bo w ten dzień na zmianę ulewa i słońce, ale radzę wszystkim, którzy się zdecudują na Dryfix nie odpuszczajcie. Firma Wienerberger ma pomóc przy pierwszej warstwie! Po wymianie informacji ze *Stanley'em* jak u niego pomogli i jeszcze gadzety dostał. No to trochę zrobiłem zamieszanie i popisałem z centralą Wienerberga, a na budmie 2012 osobiście rozmawiałem z panem, który znał temat także moje maile gdzieś tam wędrowały. Dodam jeszcze,że nie wiem jak za 20 lat będzie, ale jak zapomniałem o jednym oknie w kotłowni, w ruch poszła "lisica" nie duży otwór 60x70 jakieś 2 na 3 cegły, to wam powiem,że 2 godziny się męczyłem żeby to cholerstwo wywalić do tego jak już się udało ciężar spory i jak to przenieść czy usunąć. W ten dzień byłem sam na budowie i kolejne 2h zeszły na rozdzielaniu cegieł, pomocny okazał się młotek i płaski kawałek blachy,jakoś się udało potem podważyć i poszło, ale nie było łatwo. Tyle o moich doświadczeniach, polecam z czystym sumieniem mimo małej pomocy przy pierwszej warstwie  :smile:

----------


## Budowa2012

czyli będziesz miał ścianę jednowarstwową, bez ocieplenia - chcę tylko potwierdzić - proszę napisz jak się mieszka jak się wprowadzisz. My startujemy z pracami pewnie za kilka miesięcy.
pozdrawiam

----------


## kubam76

nie 25 cegła plus 15 wełna

----------


## mkslonik

Teraz mam rozterkę bo zastanawiam się nad tym systemem ale nie wiem czy ekipa którą wybrałem będzie wstanie to wykonać czy znacie w okolicach Łodzi taka ekipe która działa już w tym systemie.

----------


## surgi22

Każdy dobry murarz jest w stanie dobrze Ci to postawić.

----------


## kubam76

Ważna pierwsza warstwa ,uczul murarzy, a najlepej sam stój nad głową,poziomica w rękę i przykładaj nie powinno być szczeliny na styku dwóch cegieł, pod spodem, niby dopuszczalne jest 1mm, ale wg mnie mozna zrobic na igłe. Powinni sobie poradzić do tego gość z winerbergera powinien też ich przeszkolić

----------


## radagast20

Witam!!
Jestem nowy na forum Więc witam wszystkich. Mam zamiar budowac mój domek urzywając system dryfix. Mam kilka pytań do "weteranów" na temat układania pierwszej warstwy. Czy przedstawiciel z dryfixa zawsze jest obecny przy układaniu pierwszej warstwy ? Czy ma sprzet do poprawnego jej ułorzenia ? I ile w praktyce taki przedstawiciel się udziela w układaniu tej warstwy no i ile kosztuje taka jego wizyta  :smile:  Wiem że sporo pytań ale niestety niewiele znalazłem na ten temat a w składach budowlanych jak i na stronie producenta wszystko jest fajnie i pięknie i dom sie sam buduje  :smile:  Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi pozdrawiam
Sławek

----------


## kubam76

*radgast20* parę postów wyżej napisałem 


> Pierwsza warstwa o której dużo się mówi,no tu trochę ponarzekam, bo jednak wszystko zależy od ludzi, może też moja niewiedza, może pogoda, bo w ten dzień na zmianę ulewa i słońce, ale radzę wszystkim, którzy się zdecudują na Dryfix nie odpuszczajcie. Firma Wienerberger ma pomóc przy pierwszej warstwie! Po wymianie informacji ze *Stanley'em* jak u niego pomogli i jeszcze gadzety dostał. No to trochę zrobiłem zamieszanie i popisałem z centralą Wienerberga, a na budmie 2012 osobiście rozmawiałem z panem, który znał temat także moje maile gdzieś tam wędrowały.


musisz dobrze dogadać z gościem tzw doradcą, bo on wtedy umówi Ciebie z człowiekiem który ma niwelator i te przyrządy, ja sobie radziłem bez nich miałem długą łatę, ten nazwę go "murarz" który przyjechał na budowę mi ustawił tylko narożniki i kilka cegieł w ważniejszych punktach domu, pouczył jak robić i pojechał. Dodam, że jestem totalnym amatorem,także da rade  :smile:  Wiadomo,że z pomocą gościa z Wienerbergera to dużo szybciej pójdzie. Jeszcze dodam,że ta zaprawa to zwykła tylko zwykłe wapno nie plastyfikator szkoda kasy na tą firmową AM.
Możesz jeszcze poczytać http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...m-DRYFIX/page2

----------


## surgi22

Ja poradziłem sobie bez gościa z Wienerbergera - mój wykonawca sprawdzał poziom niwelatorem, ja kontrolowałem poziomicą laserowa - to samo powtórzyliśmy na stropach i na wysokości 7,5 metra różnice w poziomach na wieńcu mieściły się w +/- 0,5 cm.

----------


## radagast20

Dzieki bardzo za odpowiedzi  :smile:  w przyszlym tygodniu na budowie pojawi sie pan z wienerberger polska  :smile:  w celu udzielenia pomocy przy pierwszej warstwie zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. W rozmowie telefonicznej bardzo wychwalal zaprawe wyrownujaca porotherm opocz tego wszysko powinno byc ok

----------


## Kamka

podciagam do gory :smile:   moze ktos jeszcze budowal w tym systemie i ma ochote sie wypowiedziec....

----------


## paroofka

> podciagam do gory  moze ktos jeszcze budowal w tym systemie i ma ochote sie wypowiedziec....


System jest moim zdaniem super. Najważniejsza jest pierwsza warstwa, potem już idzie z górki...  :smile:   :smile:  Budowanie jest bardzo szybkie i "czyste" (nie ma bałaganu na budowie, nie trzeba używać betoniarki...). Przy pierwszym użyciu warto wezwać ekipę od nich na szkolenie na budowie - przypilnują właśnie tej pierwszej warstwy).

Jest sporo wątków na tym forum dotyczących Dryfixa  :smile:  np:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5882308

----------


## budrom1

Witam 
polecam na etapie budowy trochę większy koszt jednak przy dłuższym użytkowaniu się zwraca.
brak mostków termicznych

----------


## brylekpl

> Witam 
> polecam na etapie budowy trochę większy koszt jednak przy dłuższym użytkowaniu się zwraca.
> brak mostków termicznych


to tylko w prypadku scian 1 warstwowych...

----------


## Hova

Potwierdzam, wykonawcy niestety boją się tego systemu. Ale ja mam wrażenie, że wykonawcy boją się wszystkiego, co trzeba ogarnąć od nowa. Bo dla nich to jest po prostu strata czasu... My dom zbudowaliśmy w zwykłym systemie P+W, ale na działce obok ściany były robione właśnie Dryfixem i rzeczywiście tempo pracy było mega szybkie. Ale tam była chyba doświadczona ekipa w tym systemie. Co do kosztów to jak się wszystko przekalkuluje (zużycie prądu, wody, większy czas pracy) to zaryzykowałabym stwierdzenie, że murowanie na sucho może być tańsze...

----------


## Andrzej733

Dwa lata temu sprawdzałem jak sie robi w tym systemie. Jak to wyglada realnie od strony praktycznego wykonania...zauważcie ile osób na tym forum opisywało niedokładne spoiny w metodzie tradycyjnej, jak wiele osób  "czepia sie" ...czy aby napewno b20 wystarczy..może b25 dać. Jednym zdaniem wszyscy zwracają uwagę na mało istotne w sumie rzeczy, bo taki obiekt jak dom jest w sumie żadnym obiektem, bo konstrukcyjnie jest tak mało skomplikowany i obciążenie jest na tyle małe że cały dom na jajkach stałby i jajka by się nie zgniotły  :smile: ..to nie żart obciążenia naprawdę są znikome.

I teraz system na klej w piance wszyscy się zachwycają jakie to czyste itp. i to szczera prawda jak budować dom to tylko w tym systemie, bo jest ładnie na budowie a dom i tak sie nie rozwali (jak to ktoś napisał wyżej strop go dociśnie). Nikt tutaj nie napisał o tym że murując w tym systemie "fachowcy" co nie mają pojęcia co niekiedy o budowaniu poprostu aby zachować linię poziomą muru podkładają jakieś drobinki, jakies klinki itp., co to oznacza? A tyle że obciążenia nie są przenoszone idealnie równomiernie i sa w murze takie rejony gdzie obciążenie przenosi jakiś klin , nie cegłą. Jakość wykonania też nie jest rewelacyjna i nikt na budowie nie szlifuje jeszcze raz jakichś niedociągnięć, tylko stawia cegłę i dalej
Dla ludzi pedantycznie podchodzących do sprawy przekazywania obciążeń system na pianke jest skreślony w przedbiegach. Czy ktoś z tych co ma domy na pianke może opisać w jaki sposób były wzmacniane warstwy pod filarkami międzyokiennymi?W wiekszości nawet nikt o takim czymś nie słyszał.
Czy domy w tej technologii beda stały? Tak 100 i więcej lat. Nikt z konstruktorów nie zaprojektuje 2-pietrowego domu w tej technologii. Oszczedności na ogrzewaniu..o tym właściwie należałoby nawet nie wspominac, bo przy ocieplonej ścianie to znikome wartości liczone w groszach.

----------


## Hova

> I teraz system na klej w piance wszyscy się zachwycają jakie to czyste itp. i to szczera prawda jak budować dom to tylko w tym systemie, bo jest ładnie na budowie a dom i tak sie nie rozwali (jak to ktoś napisał wyżej strop go dociśnie). Nikt tutaj nie napisał o tym że murując w tym systemie "fachowcy" co nie mają pojęcia co niekiedy o budowaniu poprostu aby zachować linię poziomą muru podkładają jakieś drobinki, jakies klinki itp.,
> .


No dlatego jak już budować z Dryfixa to najlepiej samemu (ze świadomością, że takie właśnie "klinki" to czysty idiotyzm) albo dać to ekipie, która już robiła coś na suchą zaprawę i najlepiej ma licencję od Wienerbergera: http://dryfix.pl/szkolenia.html

----------


## mdchris

Witam
Chicałbym się podzielić dla zainteresowanych moim spotrzeżeniami na tema budowania z dryfixa. Mianowice właśnie buduję swój dom z tego materiału. Wybór padł na Porotherm Dryfix 30. Pustak nietypowy ale celowo jest to 30 gdyż jak by ktoś chciał wiedzieć to strop będzie nietypowo wykonany monolityczny podniesiony o 10 cm względem ostatniej powierzchni pustaka. Ponieważ w założeniu dom ma być energooszczędny strop będzie opierał się na putaku na 25 cm natomiast to 5 cm od zewnątrz wypełni styropian tak żeby strop był dodatkowo ocieplony względem pustaka. Chodzi o to żeby bardziej zbliżyć przenikalność stropu z ociepleniem do przenikalności ściany pustaka z ociepleniem.  Wracając do murowania. Przy tym systemie niezbędnym warunkiem powodzenia jest dokładne wymurowanie pierwszej warstwy pustaka. Wienerberger ma system do ustawniania pustaków ale my z tego nie korzystaliśmy gdyż nie byliśmy do końca przekonani czy będzie równo. Więc przyjeliśmy koncepcję ustawiania każdego pustaka pod niwelator. Tak zrobiliśmy. Komuś może wydawać się to czasochłonne. Moj majster z pomocnikiem (2 osoby) obwod fundamentow wynoszący 100 metrów bierzących pierwszą warstwe wykonali w 4 dni. Warstwa wyszła idealnie ale przekonaliśmy się że pustaki jednak nie są idealnie równe i ich mogą się różnic o 1-2mm na wysokości.  Po wymurowaniu pierszej warstwy przybyli specjaliści z wienerbergera żeby ocenić położenie tej warstwy. Ocenili że wyszła idealnie ale sami przyznali że ponieważ pustaki mają odchyłkę 1-2 mm na wysokości to na 5-6 warstwie układania pustaków niestety wychodzą putaki w łuk i trzeba przemurować klejem. Tak się spodziewaliśmy że może wyjść więc taka opcja mnie zasmuciłą. Ale mój genialny majster wpadł na pomysł aby zmodyfikować nieco metodę firmy i dokonaliśmy zakupu tarczy ściernej do dużejśzlifierki gruboziarnistej średnicy 40 mm i tą tarczą ręcznie zeszlifowujemy wszystkie nierówne pustaki. Ten prosty wynalazek okazał się genialny. Szlifiowanie nie jest trudne i pracochłonne  gdyż wystarczy dosłownie kilka razy przetrzeć wymurowaną warstwę tak aby pustaki wyższe wyrównały się do niższych.   Pustaki przeszlifowuje pomocnik w wolnym czasie jak nie musi podawać pustakow murarzowi więc nie wychodzi  tutaj więcej czasu pracy. Mamy już dwie ściany gotowe na 11 warstw pustaka i jest równo nie trzeba było wyrównywać. Jestem bardzo zadwolony. Po wymurowaniu pierwszej warstwy która jest upierdliwa murowanie to  idzie piorunem . Moich dwoch ludzi postawi mury zewnętrze o długości 100 mb w  14 dni. Jest to wynik rewelacyjny jeżeli chodzi o koszty robocizny. Jeżlei kogoś interesuje to ilość pianki dostarczona przez firmę z pustakami to spokojnie ona wystarczy na wymurowanie ścian.  Jeżeli chodzi o wytrzymałosć to spoina trzyma bardzo mocno. Puistaka nie da się oderwać ręcznie. Chcieliśmy jeden oderwać ale przy dbijaniu młotem przez deskę pustak nam się rozleciał a spoina nie puściła. Na końcu  mam takie przemyslienie że po wynalezieniu szplifowania nierówności przez mojego moajsta można do murowania pierwszej warstwy zastosować system wienerbergera lub ustawiać poziom na listewkach tak jak to jest na youtubie co skróci czas murowania tej warstwy i upierdliwość używania do każdego pustaka niewelatora.   Resaumując po podliczeniu murowania na klej różnica w cenie materiału jest minimalna a krzyść jest na pewno taka że ściana nie posiada spoin. 
Pozdrawiam
mdchris

----------


## Andrzej733

Bardzo klarownie opisałeś cały proces i tak to wygląda realnie,i wykonanie prawidłowe...(co do odrywania pustaków odrywa się je wbijając klin stalowy (blacha) w czoło spoiny)

----------


## stanley79

> Czy ktoś z tych co ma domy na pianke może opisać w jaki sposób były wzmacniane warstwy pod filarkami międzyokiennymi?W wiekszości nawet nikt o takim czymś nie słyszał.
> Czy domy w tej technologii beda stały? Tak 100 i więcej lat. Nikt z konstruktorów nie zaprojektuje 2-pietrowego domu w tej technologii.
>  Oszczedności na ogrzewaniu..o tym właściwie należałoby nawet nie wspominac, bo przy ocieplonej ścianie to znikome wartości liczone w groszach.[U][I]


Czy ktoś z tych co ma domy na pianke może opisać w jaki sposób były wzmacniane warstwy pod filarkami międzyokiennymi?W wiekszości nawet nikt o takim czymś nie słyszał.
*Sam piszesz ,że dom to mało skomplikowana konstrukcja więc może zapytaj kto z budujących tradycyjną metodą wykonał owe wzmocnienia.....*
Czy domy w tej technologii beda stały? Tak 100 i więcej lat. Nikt z konstruktorów nie zaprojektuje 2-pietrowego domu w tej technologii._mnóstwo w internecie fotografii dwupiętrowych budynków wykonanych dryfixem_
 Oszczedności na ogrzewaniu..o tym właściwie należałoby nawet nie wspominac, bo przy ocieplonej ścianie to znikome wartości liczone w groszach._liczyłem sumę spoin, które wyszły by tradycyjna metodą - 3,6m kw  chyba nie bez znaczenia_[/QUOTE]
Tak naprawdę metodę tę zachwalają chyba tylko ci którzy ją wypróbowali
Pozdrawiam

----------


## abw.mswia

System wygląda super dla inwestora gdyż budowa przebiega błyskawicznie.

Dla wykonawcy równierz gdyż czym szybciej wykona dana prace tym wiecej zarobi.

Na terenie 3 miasta znam jedna solidna firmę, która wykonuje skomplikowane prace a zarazem buduje domy jednorodzinne.
Widziałem efekt ich pracy :smile:  np. lekarz zażyczył sobie strop nad jadalnią w kształcie kopuły z żelbetu. Podbijanie fundamentów itp....

Awięc są firmy, które się nie boją, dodam, że śmiesznym jest, iż istnieją INNE firmy które boją sie murować na klej BK!


Lecz meritum mojej wypowiedzi:

Fuga cieńka czy też gruba miała za zadanie przenosic naprezenia i wrazie czego pekac jako najslabszy element który mozna naprawic.

W systemie dryfix właściwie fuga nie istnieje, a warstwa pianki niskoprężnej jest tak znikoma, iż śmiem twierdzić:
w razie nagłego osiadania bdynku nie popeka fuga jak to miało miejsce w tradycyjnym systemie lecz same pustaki co już jest bardzo niekorzystne!

Dodatkowo mam wątpliwości co do samej pianki używanej do murowania, posiada ona wszystkie atesty i dopuszczenia lecz mimo to pianki do systemów murowania zawierają substancje toksyczne, które zapewne w dużej części parują w bliżej nieokreślonym czasie z murów.

Proszę spojrzeć na skład pierwszej pianki....do murowania w składzie budowlanym!!!! Dodam, iz nie wypowiadam sie o piance dryfix gdyż nie moge potwierdzić czy ona równierz zawiera substancje toksyczne.

----------


## mdchris

Hm co do pękania budynku i i osiadania to mogą popekać pustaki ale tak naprawdę to wtedy też pęka fundament i to znaczy że jest on kiepsko zrobiony. W tym systemie powinien być porządny fundament. Ja nie toleruję fundamentu z bloczków. Mój fundament pod dryfix jest to fundament lany ze zbrojeniem górnym i dolnym oraz do betonu dodany specyfik tak aby beton był wodoodporny. Fundament ma szerokość 50 cm i nie posiada idiotycznej ławy bo to głupota. Jak kogoś interesuje to mam już skończone ściany zewnętrzne. 270 m2 ścian bez wliczania otworów wymurowało 2 ludzi w 260 godzin(każdy po 130 godzin) z tym że 40 godzin zajęło układanie pierwszej warstwy sposobem opisanym przeze mnie powyżej. Więc koszt robocizny jest bardzo tani. 
Co do toksyczności pianki to myślę że jest to dzielenie włosa na czworo. Pianka wysycha szybko a  po dwóch dniach to już pewnie z niej nic nie paruje. Poza tym jak by się tak pianki obawiać to jak uszczelniać otwory  inaczej- bez pianki .  A przy montażu otworów oraz wykonywaniu innych uszczelnienień w budynku też dużo pianki się używa.

----------


## Hova

> W systemie dryfix właściwie fuga nie istnieje, a warstwa pianki niskoprężnej jest tak znikoma, iż śmiem twierdzić:
> w razie nagłego osiadania bdynku nie popeka fuga jak to miało miejsce w tradycyjnym systemie lecz same pustaki co już jest bardzo niekorzystne!


A dlaczego zakładasz, że cokolwiek musi pęknąć?  :smile: 

Po pierwsze nie ma czegoś takiego jak nagłe osiadanie gruntu - po to jest projekt i analizy nośności gruntu, żeby wyeliminować takie zjawiska. Przy dobrym projekcie nic nie ma prawa popękać i to niezależnie w jakiej technologii budujesz dom. A jak ktoś chce budować dom z partyzanta bez badań gruntu, to moim zdaniem na swoją odpowiedzialność. I w takiej sytuacji nie uratuje go już żadna technologia - nawet jakby sobie wsadził po 2 cm zaprawy pomiędzy warstwy pustaków to i tak ryzykuje że przy osiadaniu popękają mu ściany  :smile:  Także wniosek jest prosty - zanim zaczniesz się budować sprawdź w co wbijasz łopatę. Ewentualnie zainwestuj w płytę fundamentową - jak mądrzy skandynawowie. Wtedy w najgorszym wypadku cały dom ci się przekrzywi na bok!  :wink:

----------


## _olo_

Jestem ciekaw jak wypada wytrzymałość ścian murowanych na piankę w stosunku do murowanych na normalną spoinę cementową lub cementowo-wapienną 1-2cm.
Podejrzewam, że nikt nie odważył by się projektować budynku więcej niż 1,5 kondygnacji w tej technologii ze względu na, jak mogę podejrzewać bardzo kiepską nośność takich murów. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że o ile w przypadku ścian murowanych na zwykłą spoinę, przez tą spoinę obciążenia z jednej warstwy przenoszą się w miarę równomiernie na wszystkie żebra kolejnej warstwy o tyle w murowaniu na piankę nie dość, że nie cała powierzchnia jest tą pianka pokrywana a tylko pewien % (2 pasy) więc reszta pustaka nawet nie styka się porządnie z kolejnym a więc nie pracuje jak należy to nawet w tych miejscach gdzie pianka jest trudno podejrzewać taki zbieg okoliczności, że żeberka kolejnych warstw się pokryją...a raczej na pewno się te cieniutkie żeberka skrzyżują więc jaka będzie powierzchnia przenoszenia obciążeń z warstwy na warstwę ???

Wystarcza to jednak przy budowaniu obecnie popularnych "stodółek" bo tu zapewne i bez zaprawy na sucho można by pustaki ułożyć, obciążyć stropem i będzie stało  :smile: 

Jednak dla mnie jasne jest, że ta technologia jest raczej po to by było szybko i tanio zwłaszcza tam, gdzie siła robocza jest droga a raczej nie po to by było solidnie.

----------


## klinik

Ja uważam, że do DRYFIXA trzeba się bardzo, ale to bardzo przyłożyć, aby tego nie skopać. Najłatwiej jest przy prostych projektach. Uważam, że komplikacja zaczyna się przy wyższych budynkach o nieco bardziej skomplikowanej bryle.

Pustaki nie są idealnie równe i przy wyższych kondygnacjach te odchyłki wychodzą. Wystarczy, że majster się pomyli o 1 mm, do tego dojdzie różnica wysokości w samym pustaku i już przy 3,5 m ściany wszystko się u góry rozjeżdża, a kiedy mamy połączenie np. trzech ścian to już w ogóle. Pustaki nie dotykają się idealnie już przy odchyłce 1 mm, więc ciężar też nie rozkłada się równomiernie. Robią się widoczne szczeliny na wylot i całe U dla przegrody szlag trafia....

Znam niewielu majstrów którzy są w stanie każdy pustak dodatkowo doszlifowywać aby było idealnie. Moi jak się okazało mistrzami świata nie byli, a że budynek wysoki, więc u góry musiałem sam zadbać aby nie było "prześwitów"

Kolejna rzecz która nie daje mi spokoju. Klasyczne murowanie na zaprawę sprawia, że każdy pustak był swego rodzaju bardziej lub mniej szczelną poduszką powietrzną. Każdy pustak stanowił swego rodzaju "kumulator" niezależny od reszty, gdzie kanały pionowe oddzielone były zaprawą.

Teraz wydaje się, że mamy komin..... Wystarczy kilka niedokładności lub niefrasobliwość dalszych ekip, elektryków, ociepleniowców i mamy zamiast poduszki powietrznej akumulujacej wywiew.

Kolejna kwestia to naroża budynku, gdzie wystają zamki i widoczne są kanały porothermu. Wystarczy, że ktoś nie uszczelni porządnie ocieplenia od dołu, listwą startową lub czym innym i mamy piękny przeciąg przez cały pion.

Teraz trochę żałuję, że nie mam tego na klasycznej zaprawie. Odeszłoby mi sporo zmartwień, pracy oraz wątpliwości. 

Ja dla Porotherm Dryfix powiedziałbym następnym razem NIE. 

Nie jest to tak idealnie i pięknie jak na tych wszystkich filmach i folderach. W klasycznym murowaniu da się nadrobić pewne niedoskonałości murarzy jak i samego materiału. W Dryfixie każdy najmniejszy błąd się mści i nie ma go jak naprostować...

----------


## Hova

Ojezu, najpierw wymyśliłeś potencjalne problemy przy osuwaniu ziemi, a teraz kiepską nośność... Tak to sobie możemy rozmawiać bez końca, ale ok, spróbuję cię jeszcze raz przekonać że nie masz racji.

Przede wszystkim twoje rozumowanie wychodzi z błędnych założeń. Nośność murów w systemie Dryfix jest dokładnie taka sama jak w w klasycznej zaprawie. Bo niby czemu miałaby być inna? To nie zaprawa o tym decyduje, a materiał (a ten się nie zmienia!). Po drugie pianka pod wpływem ciężaru kolejnych warstw pustaka rozchodzi się po powierzchni i wchodzi w szczeliny. Dzięki temu, uwaga, pustaki stykają się ze sobą całą powierzchnią! Jeśli się nie stykają -> można mieć pretensje do wykonawcy, że spartolił robotę.

I na koniec ciekawostka przyrodnicza: nośność murów w Dryfix to 3,3 MPa. Beton komórkowy ma tak o połowę mniej, a i tak buduje się z niego wielopiętrowce...

To pisałem ja - szczęśliwy mieszkaniec domu murowanego dryfixem...  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

Nie wiem, ale chyba ten post do mnie (jeżeli chodzi o tą nośność murów na Dryfix).

Po pierwsze to nie przypominam sobie abym pisał o jakimś osuwaniu się ziemi, chyba mnie z kimś mylisz.

Po drugie - czy jesteś przekonany, że w dryfixie czy też murowaniu na klej stykają się całe powierzchnie pustaków ? Gwarantuję, że nie...chyba, że jakimś cudem pokryją ci się wszystkie żeberka jednego pustaka z żeberkami drugiego pustaka co się nigdy nie zdarza.

Zresztą sam sobie to uzasadniłeś, wg Winerbergera - wytrzymałość ściany na zaprawie zwykłej M10 - 5,3, na zaprawie cienkowarstwowej 3,3 (zapewne chodzi o klej) a na dryfix...tu się producent nie przyznaje, może 1,5 ??

BK na zaprawie klejowej lub pełnej spoinie cem-wap lub cem zapewne ma nie mniej niż te 3MPa ale on sam ma te 3Mpa a nie 15.

Wielopiętrowce z BK ? Nie widziałem, no chyba, że budynki, w których konstrukcję stanowi np szkielet żelbetowy (słupy i wieńce) a ściany z BK są głównie ścianami wypełniającymi. Ale może tu jestem w błędzie.

----------


## czarn-y

> ...
> 
> To pisałem ja - szczęśliwy mieszkaniec domu murowanego dryfixem...


Tym stwierdzeniem, przekonałeś mnie, że to co pisałeś wyżej nie ma żadnej wartości ze względu na brak obiektywizmu. Jak zawsze, każdy chwali swoje.

----------


## Hova

> czy jesteś przekonany, że w dryfixie czy też murowaniu na klej stykają się całe powierzchnie pustaków ? Gwarantuję, że nie...chyba, że jakimś cudem pokryją ci się wszystkie żeberka jednego pustaka z żeberkami drugiego pustaka co się nigdy nie zdarza.


Nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak to jest w murowaniu na klej, więc się tu nie wypowiem. Wiem jak to wygląda w Dryfixie... Polecam sobie obejrzeć - jest tutaj wiele ujęć jak są osadzane pustaki na zaprawie. Zwróć uwagę na krawędzie!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOIB4TduZso




> Zresztą sam sobie to uzasadniłeś, wg Winerbergera - wytrzymałość ściany na zaprawie zwykłej M10 - 5,3, na zaprawie cienkowarstwowej 3,3 (zapewne chodzi o klej) a na dryfix...tu się producent nie przyznaje, może 1,5 ??


Producent się przyznaje  :smile:  Jest 3.3 MPa. Dowód: http://dryfix.pl/parametry-techniczne-scian.html




> BK na zaprawie klejowej lub pełnej spoinie cem-wap lub cem zapewne ma nie mniej niż te 3MPa ale on sam ma te 3Mpa a nie 15.


Ja znalazłem informację, że ma od 1,5 do 4 MPa... Ale tu też nie chciałbym wchodzić w dyskusję, bo nie czuję się ekspertem od tego materiału!

----------


## _olo_

Pisząc na klej mam na myśli zaprawę do cienkich spoin - na całej powierzchni, nie dryfix.
Dzięki za link do parametrów, dam ci też inny:
http://www.wienerberger.pl/%C5%9Bcia...=1077526674111

Wynika z tego, że dla zaprawy do cienkich spoin parametry są identyczne cz to dryfix czy inna zaprawa cienkowarstwowa (nakładana całej powierzchni) - czy to prawda czy na ciąganie danych nie wiem, w każdym razie to i tak nie są żadne pomiary a tylko wyliczenia wg PN-EN 1996-1-1 2010.

W każdym razie nawet jak by to te 3,3MPa to wyłącznie dla pustaków 18,8, 25 i 30, dla grubszych już 2,5.

----------


## swierczek

> Pisząc na klej mam na myśli zaprawę do cienkich spoin - na całej powierzchni, nie dryfix.


Dobra dobra, już nie ściemniaj! Napisałeś wyraźnie: "czy jesteś przekonany, że w dryfixie czy też murowaniu na klej stykają się całe powierzchnie pustaków ? Gwarantuję, że nie...chyba, że jakimś cudem pokryją ci się wszystkie żeberka jednego pustaka z żeberkami drugiego pustaka co się nigdy nie zdarza." Ze zdania jasno wynika, że obie zaprawy traktujesz na równi - co nie jest prawdą z wielu powodów.

Poza tym pustaków ceramicznych nie muruje się na klej  :eek:  A w wypowiedzi wyżej dostałeś od innego użytkownika link do filmiku, gdzie jak na dłoni widać, że pustaki idealnie do siebie przylegają (taka jest zresztą idea murowania na cienkie spoiny, żeby eliminować mostki termiczne!)

----------


## _olo_

Pustaki przylegają ale ich wewnętrzne żebra do siebie już nie, żeby to zrozumieć nie trzeba być szczególnie bystrym a wystarczy się tylko zastanowić chwilę nad tym.
Co do kleju już też sprawę wyjaśniłem - tu wystarczy już tylko umiejętność czytania i chęć przeczytania poprzedniego mojego wpisu by przestać się czepiać słówek.
Obie zaprawy traktuję niemal na równi z tą małą różnicą, że przy dryfixie odpada jeszcze z marnej powierzchni współpracy żeber poszczególnych warstw spora ich część, która w ogóle nie jest pianką pokryta z racji na to, że kładzie się ją tylko w dwóch pasach a nie aplikuje na całej powierzchni.
pzdr

----------


## Andrzej733

Zaleta kleju w piance jest czystość budowy. Czasochłonność przy wykonywaniu w miarę poprawnie jest o 10-15 procent szybsza niż na kleju mineralnym.
I tyle na temat zalet. W domach z 10 warstw można się pokusić o ten system (sam nigdy bym go nie polecał, bo kłóci się  trochę  ze sztuką budowlaną (dozbrajanie filarków i równomierność nacisku).

----------


## stanley79

Widać niektórzy chcieli by aby Dryfix miał nośność taką żeby zbudować blok 15-piętrowy,miał wytrzymałość jak materiały na schron atomowy - ale po co? . Nie przesadzacie trochę - to tylko dom jednorodzinny, który i tak nas przeżyje....
Ja tu widzę inne zalety - pisałem o tym w  postach - dobrze wykonana ściana jest prościutka co jest istotne np  przy tynkowaniu lub ociepleniu, jak zaświecić laserem to strop nie ma krzywizny większej niż 0,5 cm....

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Widać niektórzy chcieli by aby Dryfix miał nośność taką żeby zbudować blok 15-piętrowy,miał wytrzymałość jak materiały na schron atomowy - ale po co? . Nie przesadzacie trochę - to tylko dom jednorodzinny, który i tak nas przeżyje....
> Ja tu widzę inne zalety - pisałem o tym w  postach - dobrze wykonana ściana jest prościutka co jest istotne np  przy tynkowaniu lub ociepleniu, jak zaświecić laserem to strop nie ma krzywizny większej niż 0,5 cm....


Dla niedowiarków polecam przejrzeć galerię zdjęć budów z Dryfixa - są wśród nich też większe budynki, które nie mam wątpliwości że będą stały wiele wiele lat i żaden wiatr i deszcz im krzywdy nie zrobi!
http://dryfix.pl/budowy-w-systemie-p...rm-dryfix.html

Ale jak to mówią... "haters gonna hate"  :smile:  Ja się na Dryfix nie zdecydowałem właściwie tylko z jednego powodu - nie mam aż tyle pieniędzy  :bash:

----------


## Splazzi

Witam,
Przykładowa realizacja. Budynek mieszkalny 4 kondygnacyjny. Dwie górne w systemie Dryfix. Docelowo po zmianach w projekcie doszła jeszcze 5 kondygnacja. Stropy Teriva - rozpiętości do 6 metrów. Jeśli chodzi o wykonastwo to odpadają pomocnicy od wyrabiania zaprawy, a murarze potrzebują mniej czasu na nanoszenie "kleju", niż zaprawy tradycyjnej. Na budowie jest czysto. Tu konkretnie problemem była pierwsza warstwa. W rezultacie druga też poszła na zaprawie. Dopiero wtedy uzyskaliśmy równą powierzchnię startową. Niektórzy piszą, że równa ściana obniża koszty tynkowania i ocieplenia, ze względu na ilość zużytych materiałów. Najczęściej zarobią na tym jednak wykonawcy, którzy mają stawkę za m2 i nie interesuje ich to że ściana jest równa.

----------


## _olo_

2 górne czyli w zasadzie to 1 i 1/2 kondygnacji, marny przykład.

----------


## morelka1989

> Witam,
> Przykładowa realizacja. Budynek mieszkalny 4 kondygnacyjny. Dwie górne w systemie Dryfix. Docelowo po zmianach w projekcie doszła jeszcze 5 kondygnacja. Stropy Teriva - rozpiętości do 6 metrów. Jeśli chodzi o wykonastwo to odpadają pomocnicy od wyrabiania zaprawy, a murarze potrzebują mniej czasu na nanoszenie "kleju", niż zaprawy tradycyjnej. Na budowie jest czysto. Tu konkretnie problemem była pierwsza warstwa. W rezultacie druga też poszła na zaprawie. Dopiero wtedy uzyskaliśmy równą powierzchnię startową. Niektórzy piszą, że równa ściana obniża koszty tynkowania i ocieplenia, ze względu na ilość zużytych materiałów. Najczęściej zarobią na tym jednak wykonawcy, którzy mają stawkę za m2 i nie interesuje ich to że ściana jest równa.


Ale pierwszą warstwę układaliście sami czy z ludźmi z Wienerbergera? Z reguły równą powierzchnię da się zrobić na jednej warstwie, ale zdaję sobie sprawę, że czasami po prostu może zabraknąć cierpliwości  :smile:  A co do niższych kosztów, to na pewno mniej kosztuje samo murowanie, bo jest sporo mniej roboczogodzin. Co do kosztów robocizny przy docieplaniu, to sie nie wypowiem niestety.

----------


## Groszek80

Niższe koszty ocieplenia ściany w Dryfix? Pierwsze słyszę... W tej kwestii wykonawcy robią cenę za m2, a to czy ściana jest w tej czy innej technologii to już sprawa wtórna. Natomiast co do Dryfixa to zgodzę się, że jest mniejsza ilosć roboczogodzin, ale też buduje się szybciej, bo nie trzeba robić przerw na schnięcie zaprawy (i uzyskanie tym samym docelowej nośności).

----------

